# What am I?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Any thoughts?

Dippy, I found out all the plants in my planted tank, then this one came up and I got stumped...and I searched for it with no luck...and forgot all the other ones


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

hygro


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Hygro what tho?

Hygro Polysperma maybe?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like _Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'_...sunset hygrophila.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my answer was going to be "pretty" but I guess Hygrophila polysperma accurately answers the question what am I


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

BioTeach said:


> Looks like _Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'_...sunset hygrophila.


Agree....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yep. hygro. might be sunset. but lacks color.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats because I had just trimmed it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

danny i didnt even know you had tanks?... yes?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=153648

Click me^


----------

